# Would you let your girlfriend have a 'personal trainer'?



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

No chance.

Is she paying him?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


I understand you concern!

Seems a bit hush hush! Why can't she go to the gym and do it?

A boxing coach isn't someone id turn to for a personal trainer however my fella is perfectly happy that I have a personal trainer regardless of the fact that she's a female!

If its really brothering you can't you just talk to her?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd be wanting to know why she didn't want me training her

(inb4 I'm in sh1te shape :lol: )


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

f**k that! train her yourself


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha that old chestnut! Book work off and spy on her from afar with a pair of binoculars, if he starts nailing her - w4nk off profusely and when ur finished wipe ur spunk on his face, that'll show him!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha not a f*cking chance mate. I'd probably be abit p!ssed about the fact that she agreed to it in the first place aswell. Why didnt she ask you to train her, or why doesn't she go to an gym? How is he supposed to train her in a pub lol?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont see the problem if you trust her tbh


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Think the question should be `would you let a personal trainer have your girlfriend`


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like a bloke blagging it to pull a barmaid.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

If my missus had a PT in a gym and she was paying for it no problem. But training in a pub?? How does that even work? What weights/ machines are they going to use?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Are they going to use pints of guinness for dumbells and a snooker cue for barbell? :S


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds a bit odd to me going to a pub to do personal training. Will she be the only person in the pub at 9am? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Then again, if you trust her then it shouldn't really matter. If it is really getting to you, just let the guy know who you are. If that's you in your avi I'm sure he'll keep it strictly professional


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

nope, wouldnt have it in a month of sundays and i'd be having serious words if she even put forward the idea.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to know how the conversation actually went between your girlfriend and the boxing trainer


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> I would like to know how the conversation actually went between your girlfriend and the boxing trainer


So would I!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

No


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to show her the replies on this thread then maybe she will see where I'm coming from...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tim19 said:


> I'm going to show her the replies on this thread then maybe she will see where I'm coming from...


Is there a practical reason she couldn't train with you?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you talked about training with each other and to be honest this does sound like something wierd...why would he at least say do it at the boxing gym :s


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You obviously view relationships as a way of controlling people, evident by the way you think men own the women they're going out with (would you 'let' her have a PT).

Maybe she sees the PT sessions as a way of escaping from someone who sounds like a paranoid control freak who doesn't let her make her own decisions.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Plenty of female PT's around


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

PT in my opinion is someone who you'll meet at the gym. So meeting at the pub when nobody is around seems a little odd.

I'd rather train her myself anyway, I do as much as possible around our shifts.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I oft use this method to get balls deep.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

tim19 said:


> I'm going to show her the replies on this thread then maybe she will see where I'm coming from...


Al delete mine then coz she will be like see he dusn't think there is anything wrong with it haha but tbh the more people are saying stuff the more it does seem a bit suspicious but a supose I do pt work and it is strictly professional and if my gf wants a pt a train her so its a bit diffrent also if he isn't charging her then he is after something lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Training in a pub? She obviously respects you such a small amount she didnt even bother to make up a decent lie when she cheats on you.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Right so aparantly when I've just been talking to her I misunderstood it a little bit, aparantly it is at the boxing gym but he's coming to the pub to pick her up as she doesn't drive, still don't feel entirely comfortable with the idea....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cub said:


> You obviously view relationships as a way of controlling people, evident by the way you think men own the women they're going out with (would you 'let' her have a PT).
> 
> Maybe she sees the PT sessions as a way of escaping from someone who sounds like a paranoid control freak who doesn't let her make her own decisions.


So u dont find it at least a little odd that he's 'personal training' at 9 in the pub lol!!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

he gonna take her for a D-tour after


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> So u dont find it at least a little odd that he's 'personal training' at 9 in the pub lol!!!


Your mistaken he is picking her up from the pub and taking her to the boxing gym (rabbit fingers) lol


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I honestly still wouldn't go for it tbh lol. Sounds to me like the blokes just trying to get his d!ck wet.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


My condolences bro.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Time for a new bird I think


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

If you're that worried get her to wear one of these so there will be no chance of any "Entry"










One of these, again no entry










Duct taped some of these around her hands, no hand pleasure










And tell her she has to wear this so her naked sweaty body doesn't arouse the dude










A helmet cam will finish off the outfit giving you the footage at the end of each session to review any kind of boxing ring "hanky panky"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

cub said:


> You obviously view relationships as a way of controlling people, evident by the way you think men own the women they're going out with (would you 'let' her have a PT).
> 
> Maybe she sees the PT sessions as a way of escaping from someone who sounds like a paranoid control freak who doesn't let her make her own decisions.


How is it on your planet? :whistling:


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Why cant she get to the gym by her own methds? Bus or feet. Running would be a good warm up ready for the gym if thats whys shes going. Getting picked up, does he do that for all his clients?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Who lets their bird work in a pub?

Mine doesn't even go out of the house unless give express written appproval 48 hours in advance.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Jesus you guys are paranoid....

Let her and her PT do their 9am workout.... that's at least an hour she isn't up your nose


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Why cant she get to the gym by her own methds? Bus or feet. Running would be a good warm up ready for the gym if thats whys shes going. Getting picked up, does he do that for all his clients?


Would she even be paying him? Or is he doing it out of the goodness of his heart?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

At least she'll be getting some cardio in.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Who lets their bird work in a pub?
> 
> Mine doesn't even go out of the house unless give express written appproval 48 hours in advance.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

End of the day mate. Whether innocent or not. If your missus is going to cheat she'll do it somehow if she already hasnt. Sorry.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously, no chance, I would be having words with the PT and missus. I would seriously contemplate binning her for even thinking about this.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@cub


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

disregard cheating bish, acquire aesthetics. :laugh:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Two issues here for me. The first, around whether she might cheat or not is a no-brainer. You either trust her or you don't. If you don't trust her why are you in a relationship with her.

The second, and bigger issue, is to do with her personal safety and making good decisions. It sounds like she barely knows this guy or anything about him. So why is she agreeing to be in a situation with him which at worst could be dangerous and at best could be awkward to get out of if she decides she doesn't like it.

If she wants some personal training fair enough but I'd get her to go and find a legit provider on her terms and not some random that wandered into her place of work.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

If you trust your misses what's the problem? If you don't why are you with her?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Why are u so insecure? She's just getting some pointers evidently because she doesnt feel comfortable talking to u about it.

Oh no, contact with another man... they must be fvcking. Hate this attitude, been on the receiving end and it's total bullsh!t.


----------



## Bezza92 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


Of course I would, especially if he had a fit girlfriend.

Although the question is a little irrelevant, my wife decided, probably about when she left school, she would make her own decisions, so the issue of me letting her do anything isn't relevant.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


Lol! Dude... she stalked you! No hiding now 

id be highly embarrassed if i were u!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


If he's in good shape, why won't u let him train u


----------



## Bezza92 (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't slack him he sent me the link n why would I want him to train me to see me all sweaty and ruff ?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


sh!t just got real.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bezza92 said:


> I didn't slack him he sent me the link n why would I want him to train me to see me all sweaty and ruff ?


Nothing sexier imo


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Why are u so insecure? She's just getting some pointers evidently because she doesnt feel comfortable talking to u about it.
> 
> Oh no, contact with another man... they must be fvcking. Hate this attitude, been on the receiving end and it's total bullsh!t.


That may be the case

But from a blokes point of view , ..

Bloke chats to pretty barmaid, offers to train in his boxing gym , sounds like the bloke is after one thing ..

We need more info from op

Is he chargeing her or doing it for free

What's his age

Has he met him

Sounds to me like a bloke trying it on to get his end away


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Want me to go spy mate? lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bezza92 said:


> I didn't slack him he sent me the link n why would I want him to train me to see me all sweaty and ruff ?


Nothing better than a bird in tight gym clothes who is all hot and sweaty

:wub: :bounce:


----------



## Bezza92 (Jun 5, 2013)

He's charging me and he's in his 50s ffs


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrbritish said:


> That may be the case
> 
> But from a blokes point of view , ..
> 
> ...


read above... she stalked his posts and joined the site because they dont communicate properly.... she is paying the guy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bezza92 said:


> He's charging me and he's in his 50s ffs


mmmm HOT!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bezza92 said:


> He's charging me and he's in his 50s ffs


He's 50 and he's charging YOU! This man has got game :lol:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

When did the show start?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bezza92 said:


> He's charging me and he's in his 50s ffs












this him??


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Think this is another one for jezza kyle!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you












Man Down!!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Bezza92 said:


> He's charging me and he's in his 50s ffs


Lmao,

This thread has had an awesome turnaround


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Doesn't sound like much trust in this relationship.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bezza92 said:


> I didn't slack him he sent me the link n why would I want him to train me to see me all sweaty and ruff ?


ffs stupid comment. Who cares about that seriosuly??????

I train with my missus, she couldnt give a fcuk what she looks like in the gym, she is there to do a job and get in and out, its not a fasion show and im sure he has seen you hot and sweaty before no??????


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Patsy said:


> He's 50 and he's charging YOU! This man has got game :lol:


50 and has the testosterone and sex drive of an angry gorilla& bullshark


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> ffs stupid comment. Who cares about that seriosuly??????
> 
> I train with my missus, she couldnt give a fcuk what she looks like in the gym, she is there to do a job and get in and out, its not a fasion show and im sure he has seen you hot and sweaty before no??????


This ^^^^^^


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

resten said:


> Lmao,
> 
> This thread has had an awesome turnaround


Quite entertaining for us but feel quite sorry for her having to come one hear and explain her self due to trust issues


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> ffs stupid comment. Who cares about that seriosuly??????
> 
> I train with my missus, she couldnt give a fcuk what she looks like in the gym, she is there to do a job and get in and out, its not a fasion show and *im sure he has seen you hot and sweaty before no??????*


If not, he's doing it wrong...


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> read above... she stalked his posts and joined the site because they dont communicate properly.... she is paying the guy.


Ha ha fair play to her


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i train my chick, she loves it and so do i......would be p*ssed if she went elsewhere for training

she was worried about me seeing her sweaty etc not looking her best, but i assured her when im yelling at her to go deeper on squats she wont worry about me seeing her sweaty


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this him?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> 50 and has the testosterone and sex drive of an angry gorilla& bullshark


Looks like he's had Winny Foot, face says it all


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I just had a sports massage from a good looking lesbian paid for by my Mrs. I doubt it crossed her mind that there was anything other than sport rehab going on (which was all that was going on). She trusts me, I trust her. If she did raise the issue with me id understand but being in a stable trusting relationship that kind of thing just doesn't really happen.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

serious question here thoough. why would she be worried about you seeing her sweaty and ruff? is this a new relationship or something?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like he's had Winny Foot, face says it all


Is that similar to having a stroke?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I just knew when i woke up this morning that today would be "Special"

Where the f*cks @Ackee&Saltfish at?


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol, this thread delivers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like he's had Winny Foot, face says it all


If you read about this guy, you'll realise what a cnutish thing that is to say.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> Is that similar to having a stroke?


Winny foot has all kinds of adverse effects, @ewen is an expert on it!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you read about this guy, you'll realise what a cnutish thing that is to say.


Sorry Mr. Police Man!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha asif his bird posted on here. made my day that. bet she was fuming OP discussing personal life online.

Embarrased or not embarrassed I would sack of this PT that approached her in a pub and picks her up, blatently has an alternative agenda whether she does or not.

put a plan for her together yourself ..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I give this relationship less than 2 months life expectancy.


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

I wouldnt not let her, shes no my property, I cant Let her do anything or stop her from doing anything and vice versa. She can do what she wants and if shes going to do something with another fella then shes going to do it, nothing i can do about it, its the nature of the beast.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sorry Mr. Police Man!


Yeh, your going to get raped in hell now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh, your going to get raped in hell now


So long as your there, oh and @liam0810 i'm happy


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Tbh

Obviously they don't talk to each other that's where the mix up came from .

But as every bloke knows on here trying to bag a barmaid is part and parcel or drinking in a pub .


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Look you lot we're forgetting that this is a real and upsetting situation for the op.

Op, if she wants to play that game then tell her you will also be wanting to take up personal training this weekend with two prostitute strippers who will be collecting you from the cr*ckhouse and taking you to their sex dungeon gym, see how she likes those apples, lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> I just had a sports massage from a good looking lesbian paid for by my Mrs. I doubt it crossed her mind that there was anything other than sport rehab going on (which was all that was going on). She trusts me, I trust her. If she did raise the issue with me id understand but being in a stable trusting relationship that kind of thing just doesn't really happen.


Why would you feel the need to specifically go to a lesbian for this? To me, this wasn't actually about the actual massage but an ego boost or some sort of test of your relationship.

If I was going for a sports massage I would go to whoever is best whether they be man/woman gay/straight.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

If She loves you She wont let you down.

You need to trust Her or find an alternative Girl that you trust.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

if i was my wife i'd slip her that female viagra in a cup of tea before she went...been trying to get shut for ages


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

mrbritish said:


> Tbh
> 
> Obviously they don't talk to each other that's where the mix up came from .
> 
> But as every bloke knows on here trying to bag a barmaid is part and parcel or drinking in a pub .


Am sure you would love to drink in the pubs round my way then most barmaid are 40+ and put it this way you would need a very big bag  haha


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Is this him?


Wonder how many times he has been arrested for inappropriate muff rubbing !


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Bit suspect no chance, just talk to her and tell it ain't happening


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..





Bezza92 said:


> This is stupid ! If I wanted to sleep with somebody else I wouldn't be with you ! I love you you bloody idiot ! N yes I am paying him and he's picking me up as he lives across the road and I have only lived here a week and haven't a clue where it is ! In all fairness I'm only doing it because your in great shape and I feel **** at the side of you


Please shut up the both of you and just make up. Now you can thank me later but I see potential here and I'm stepping up right now before real damage is done. You have done the right thing coming on UK-M and airing your problems, the guidance on this site is renowned.

clearly what you both need is to talk properly and realise that you can train together in harmony. Fitness couples are all the range these days.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why would you feel the need to specifically go to a lesbian for this? To me, this wasn't actually about the actual massage but an ego boost or some sort of test of your relationship.
> 
> If I was going for a sports massage *I would go to whoever is best whether they be man/woman gay/straight*.


I'm presuming @secondhandsoul did just this and it was just a coincidence


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

huge monguss said:


> Am sure you would love to drink in the pubs round my way then most barmaid are 40+ and put it this way you would need a very big bag  haha


Ha ha I'm only 3 years away from 40 myself

Can't beat a chubby , every holes a goal

And enough shots of Sambuca and it does not matter what they look like


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

sounds like he is chancing it and will be giving her a personal "workout" in the bedroom


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

More to emphasis the fact there was potential for something in appropriate to happen (being gay myself) over say a straight women getting a massage from another. That and she is exceptionally good at what she does.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

resten said:


> I'm presuming @secondhandsoul did just this and it was just a coincidence


How did I not think...!! :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> More to emphasis the fact there was potential for something in appropriate to happen (being gay myself) over say a straight women getting a massage from another. That and she is exceptionally good at what she does.


Is that at being gay, or at sports massage


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Please shut up the both of you and just make up. Now you can thank me later but I see potential here and I'm stepping up right now before real damage is done. You have done the right thing coming on UK-M and airing your problems, the guidance on this site is renowned.
> 
> clearly what you both need is to talk properly and realise that you can train together in harmony. Fitness couples are all the range these days.


is it wrong that i was getting turned on by her


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So long as your there, oh and @liam0810 i'm happy


I'll defo be there!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Kalell said:


> is it wrong that i was getting turned on by her


Mate, I think you can juuust afford to let yourself off for that one. But only just


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> More to emphasis the fact there was potential for something in appropriate to happen (being gay myself) over say a straight women getting a massage from another. That and she is exceptionally good at what she does.


Mate wtf nobody cares about your massage stick to the topic and that is some dudes mrs is getting nailed by a guy that fought in world war 1


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


She's female u twit, u confused


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


 :thumb:

Someone missed their morning coffee


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


....lol a gay women = lesbian. Sorry common term amongst gay people but can see how it would be confusing. Maybe I should use the term rug muncher for clarity.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

secondhandsoul said:


> ....lol a gay women = lesbian. Sorry common term amongst gay people but can see how it would be confusing. Maybe I should use the term rug muncher for clarity.


Brilliant lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> She's female u twit, u confused


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He thought she was a bloke LOL.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some dense people on here :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

robbo9 said:


> Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


 @secondhandsoul is a lass mate


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

secondhandsoul said:


> ....lol a gay women = lesbian. Sorry common term amongst gay people but can see how it would be confusing. Maybe I should use the term *rug muncher for clarity*.


Id much prefer 'carpet cleaner' its more pc


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmm nah cause he's defo gonna try get into her lol

If you trust her though then if he does shel say no though unless your a sh1te [email protected] then shel be on all fours getting rattled


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

B4PJS said:


> @secondhandsoul is a lass mate


i must admit i made the same mistake at first.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

@mrbritish

Same here, 38 this Month. That makes 2 of us old cvnts. Ha ha.

And agreed on the last bit- you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're poking the fire.

I've said that a few times in my yesteryears, believe me!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> She's female u twit, u confused


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Mate, I think you can juuust afford to let yourself off for that one. But only just


Its them boobs mate, love big boobs me :lol: :lol:


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha secondhandsoul I do apologise!! I'm on my phone so I only see the name of the poster and no Avi if you have one!!! But I now understand your post about the masseuse...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> i must admit i made the same mistake at first.


I have a hard time remembering this sh!t as well. I have avatars and signatures turned off due to the considerable amount of time I spend browsing at work!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you all reckon the old bills around the op's house right now because we all made fun of him?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Haha secondhandsoul I do apologise!! I'm on my phone so I only see the name of the poster and no Avi if you have one!!! But I now understand your post about the masseuse...


Lol no worries mate.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Haha secondhandsoul I do apologise!! I'm on my phone so I only see the name of the poster and no Avi if you have one!!! But I now understand your post about the masseuse...


Explains a lot mate.

Shame you can't see the avi though. It's full on tits and muff out


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> Haha secondhandsoul I do apologise!! I'm on my phone so I only see the name of the poster and no Avi if you have one!!! But I now understand your post about the masseuse...


Good shout, ill remember that one!

Clever ****er!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Explains a lot mate.
> 
> Shame you can't see the avi though. It's full on tits and muff out


Lmao. To be fair I think the av actually doesnt help my case but life is too short to give a damn


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Lmao. To be fair I think the av actually doesnt help my case but life is too short to give a damn


Don't think a lot of lads on here would know what a set of flaps were if they got slapped round the face by them tbh


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so after about 10minutes of laughing so hard reading through this, where are we at?

Is his Mrs getting nailed by a 50yr old legend or not?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Don't think a lot of lads on here would know what a set of flaps were if they got slapped round the face by them tbh


Im sure many would be more than willing to try.... @Uriel


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Not been a post from the OP in awhile.

inb4 opmurderedgfandboxingtrainerandburiedthematthebackofthegym


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Kalell said:


> Its them boobs mate, love big boobs me :lol: :lol:


I can totally understand what you like about that video.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I go for my lunch break and this thread blew the f*ck up.

OPs Missus went from



To



Then to



And finally in the 'boxing gym'



Right before he takes her in the 'ring'


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> @mrbritish
> 
> Same here, 38 this Month. That makes 2 of us old cvnts. Ha ha.
> 
> ...


37 in July

Hopefully if the training and info on here help

I can pull one with a decent mantlepiece.

Or just stick with the mental cnuts on pof


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

She might not of been trying to bang but imo the 50 year old trainer was 90% considering some sort of ground and pound


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Surely he has seen her 'hot and sweaty' before?

If he hasn't he needs more test


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats wrong with guys and girls just being friends? :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Secondhandsoul your gay? Didn't you just mention you have a girlfriend...are you confused? :s


Just a little bit slow then


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

SSJay said:


> Whats wrong with guys and girls just being friends? :lol:


Ive had lots of female friends.

Had = fcked


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Do you all reckon the old bills around the op's house right now because we all made fun of him?


No i reckon the op's on a high roof waiting for us all to leave our houses/places of work one by one...


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

My guess is she tries her luck and brings the fella back to the house when op is at work, op books day off and sneaks home to find..


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread just made my day


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

We need more updates man


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> If my missus had a PT in a gym and she was paying for it no problem. But training in a pub?? How does that even work? What weights/ machines are they going to use?


he's for using her slot machine


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

op, I think i speak for everyone when i say...


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

If you trust her then there's no problem, unless you're offended she hasn't asked you for your help?

I did a few sessions with my ex gf and hated it, hearing her whine & whinge and question everything I say. Rather let some other poor **** do it while I crack on with my own thing. If they listen & are receptive then I've no problem.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

madmuscles said:


> op, I think i speak for everyone when i say...


Op be like










long gone..


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

fk that no way id let her pay for a pt when I could do it


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Awaits more funny pictures...


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

to the women on here,

the reason men think like this, is because men know how other men think! women dont...

the new 'PT' is after some late night loving, its whether his GF lets it happen hes worried about!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well this thread died when it looked to be legendary lol. Op where you at ?

To keep us entertained


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like he chatted up your girlfriend and secured a first date.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

A dog on a leash always stays by your feet. If you let it go and it fcuks every hound on the street it was never yours anyway.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> to the women on here,
> 
> the reason men think like this, is because men know how other men think! women dont...
> 
> the new 'PT' is after some late night loving, its whether his GF lets it happen hes worried about!


Definatley


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Careful op..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds dodgy, but what does your wife think?

Try speaking to her about it, & if she's comfortable being alone with some she doesn't know well.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Dont see the problem if you trust her tbh


im guessing its HIM he doesnt trust!

i can see the problem! i would tell her it isnt happening!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He thought she was a bloke LOL.


FLOL. I can't stop laughing but realise that in doing so I'm going to hell!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Who does the OP think he is, starting a thread like this then f*cking off and not giving us updates on the situation?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> fk that no way id let her pay for a pt when I could do it












Besides she never said she was paying him in cash


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TBF the OP's missus didn't even have to say anything to her bloke at all, he'd be at work so would be none the wiser of this new PT, the fact she has come clean and told him that she is meeting him means the guy's bird is a slimey snake and trying to throw him off the scent. Get rid IMO lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> TBF the OP's missus didn't even have to say anything to her bloke at all, he'd be at work so would be none the wiser of this new PT, the fact she has come clean and told him that she is meeting him means the guy's bird is a slimey snake and trying to throw him off the scent. Get rid IMO lol


Or did you ever think she has nothing to hide?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Or did you ever think she has nothing to hide?


The sarcasm went straight over your head then!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

lmfao

how did I miss this thread

OP if probably in jail now for killing the guy lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

str4nger said:


> lmfao
> 
> how did I miss this thread
> 
> OP if probably in jail now for killing the guy lol


Or he joined in you know what they say if you cant beat them  haha


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

str4nger said:


> lmfao
> 
> how did I miss this thread
> 
> OP if probably in jail now for killing the guy lol


Or he's getting torn a new one by his misses for talking about their private life on a forum full of test filled gym rats!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Op is down the pub crying into a pint after his gf

Dumped him after he sent her the link to this thread she

Replied too.

That or he has no gf and made a fake account to reply


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay have there been any pictures yet?

If not then pics or no missus. :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

He is at work guys.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

SkinnyJ said:


> Okay have there been any pictures yet?
> 
> If not then pics or no missus. :whistling:


Haha I love these no threads no audi no proposition and now no missus


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Seen alot of "i'd never let my missus have personal training etc"

Personally it would raise an eyebrow alone with a guy in a pub at 9am rather than the gym? But if you trust her then it shouldn't be an issue.

I can be pretty prone to the odd healthy jealousy issue like anyone else but at same time I think there's probably a ton of times men try it on with my girlfriend and she's with me cos I know I'm worth more than a contrived chat up line or some new piece of eye candy with 6 pack abs in a gym trying to chat her up.

And on the flip side if you aren't worth more than that to your girlfriend and you find out then it's time to walk away anyway. Let her go and she'll come back to you, if she doesn't theres problems.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

right i read the first page and then missed the next 11 - can anyone help a lazy cvnt out a summarise thesituation for me pls?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> right i read the first page and then missed the next 11 - can anyone help a lazy cvnt out a summarise thesituation for me pls?


It's funny as fook the 11 pages will fly by!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> right i read the first page and then missed the next 11 - can anyone help a lazy cvnt out a summarise thesituation for me pls?


Ops missus is up the duff with old timers baby!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> It's funny as fook the 11 pages will fly by!


i shall not be lazy and read thru the lot then lol!!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ops missus is up the duff with old timers baby!!


haha - old timer being the pt yeah??


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> right i read the first page and then missed the next 11 - can anyone help a lazy cvnt out a summarise thesituation for me pls?


Read it, trust me its worth it!:laugh:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Brilliant Thread!:laugh:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Read it, trust me its worth it!:laugh:


read - good thread!! is the missus' posts real tho?? and where is the OP?? if i knew how to post pictures it would be one of popcorn  lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Threads like this make me realise what a bargin tapatalk was.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Defiantly worth the read...sit back and just hope nobody is around to watch you laugh by yourself at a computer screen


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm at work, she's said she's not going to do it if I don't feel comfortable with it lol, end of thread, cheers haha


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

For fcuk sake I always miss the good ones, I'm quitting work, finish this pizza first then I'm just going to sit on here all day, hey dino you got a gf? Lol


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha least yer a good sport


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> A female PT for my gf sure.
> 
> A male PT for my gf no way. I've seen some of the positions they get in... lol


You've not been in a gym though


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Well that was a buzz kill. OP let her do it + report back in 2 weeks please :thumb:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Sounds like he's wanting to train her to hide the sausage.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tim19 said:


> Hahaha, I'm at work, she's said she's not going to do it if I don't feel comfortable with it lol, end of thread, cheers haha


End if thread? Is it f*ck!

Get pictures of her t*ts and loaf up


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol training in a bar,

Sounds like the only training shel be getting is ATG squats on his cock mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Bezza92 said:


> I didn't slack him he sent me the link n why would I want him to train me to see me all sweaty and ruff ?


me n my missus train together albeit not all the time. its sexy when shes in her tight leggins and gym top :wub: nothing wrong with a bit of sweat


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

huge monguss said:


> Dont see the problem if you trust her tbh


x 2


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> me n my missus train together albeit not all the time. its sexy when shes in her tight leggins and gym top :wub: nothing wrong with a bit of sweat


aint she training at pure gym now?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Surely after all this, you've got start train her and get her sweating it out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> aint she training at pure gym now?


na  shes at the crystal. but pops down sometimes with me.

was there doing legs with her last week baring in mind it was like 25c and she complaining it was cold in there&#8230; lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> right i read the first page and then missed the next 11 - can anyone help a lazy cvnt out a summarise thesituation for me pls?


the OP has paid a pensioner to shag his missus whilst he has a few pints and watches.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> fk that no way id let her pay for a pt when I could do it


Ive lost somewhere in the region of 5stone and put on about the same in lean tissue. But apparently I know jack sh1t when it comes to the wife.

Id happily pay for a PT for her if I thought she would take a blind bit of notice, infact, id probably be ok with her getting bent over by said PT if it meant she did something about the 'pregnancy fat' that shes had for 7 years! lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> na  shes at the crystal. but pops down sometimes with me.
> 
> was there doing legs with her last week baring in mind it was like 25c and she complaining it was cold in there&#8230; lol


Must be a woman thing, my misses is always cold lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pregnancy fat LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! I love it when woman blame it on that its hilarious.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Must be a woman thing, my misses is always cold lol


does my head in. im be walking round in my pants and she will have a hot water bottle and a duvet on&#8230;. her top lip and fingers go blue haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You've not been in a gym though


And girlfriend! Lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Ive lost somewhere in the region of 5stone and put on about the same in lean tissue. But apparently I know jack sh1t when it comes to the wife.
> 
> Id happily pay for a PT for her if I thought she would take a blind bit of notice, infact, id probably be ok with her getting bent over by said PT if it meant she did something about the 'pregnancy fat' that shes had for 7 years! lol


there's always an excuse haha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> does my head in. im be walking round in my pants and she will have a hot water bottle and a duvet on&#8230;. her top lip and fingers go blue haha


Mine still fires up the heated sheet on the bed! 22 degrees and she'll be blasting it out. Thankfully each side is controlled independently though


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> Mine still fires up the heated sheet on the bed! 22 degrees and she'll be blasting it out. Thankfully each side is controlled independently though


Why are women so cold all the time, every bird is the same, I always offer them a bit of Tren to warm them up and they always decline.

Ungrateful I say.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

My girlfriend works in a bar and gets hit on non stop

But if I had a guy come in saying to PT her at his gym and that I would firstly roundhouse kick my girlfriend in the chin and proceed to triangle choke the PT'er


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You've not been in a gym though


HE WILL FVCKING WRECK YOU M8!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mojo-jojo said:


> My girlfriend works in a bar and gets hit on non stop
> 
> But if I had a guy come in saying to PT her at his gym and that I would firstly roundhouse kick my girlfriend in the chin and proceed to triangle choke the PT'er


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> sh!t just got real.


Haha that's good


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> sh!t just got real.


Where did you find that picture of me lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> Where did you find that picture of me lol


I have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mojo-jojo said:


> Where did you find that picture of me lol


Do you mean me ?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know why it quotes you, when I click on other people lol think my phone app is fcuking up


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Do you mean me ?


Yeah tapatalk is being a wet c'unt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> HE WILL FVCKING WRECK YOU M8!


He can't even leave the house, a letter bomb will do :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> there's always an excuse haha


Isnt there just. Infact, shes soo adamant that her stomach will never be flat again as she had C -section that's shes almost resided to not trying.

Put her on a simple meat/veg diet a year back, she lost half a stone in 2 weeks but jacked it in as I wouldn't let her eat chocolate unless she did some exercise! lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


>


He's been back ya silly sausage


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mojo-jojo said:


> Yeah tapatalk is being a wet c'unt


Lol, your sensei sent it to me !

This guy -


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lol, your sensei sent it to me !
> 
> This guy -


SWEEP THE LEG!!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Lol, your sensei sent it to me !
> 
> This guy -


Now there's a guy who knows what he's doing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be alright with it along as she came home with video of the sordid act, I mean training.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

tim19 said:


> Hahaha, I'm at work, she's said she's not going to do it if I don't feel comfortable with it lol, end of thread, cheers haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Prodot said:


>


Someone's found a MeMe site today lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

im not being funny- but its clearly the guy with another account aka Hodgson.

Because

Quite frankly if i was ever to post on here about my OH, i would never say

"ZOMG babaz the reason i want to train is because you are so hench and buff and i feel embarrassed just by being near you"

I (and any other female) would say

"If you dont trust me you cvnt you can fcuk off- we will talk about this later"

NOt talk about how hench he is??

come on peoples.... noaudi, noPM, no****edoffgirlfriendbanginganOAP


----------



## Bezza92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like a boss ? I think that I'm not comfortable with ur lads night Friday u should take me somewhere nice instead ! We shall see who is boss timmy


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> im not being funny- but its clearly the guy with another account aka Hodgson.
> 
> Because
> 
> ...


only way if it is his lass......

there computer must be in the kitchen....

i joke!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> im not being funny- but its clearly the guy with another account aka Hodgson.
> 
> Because
> 
> ...


You got a point


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Damn, meant to neg them both for bulsh1tting but repped her instead

What a poor fake account, Timmy!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> im not being funny- but its clearly the guy with another account aka Hodgson.
> 
> Because
> 
> ...


The 6 worst words you want to hear from your Mrs.......you know you've done something wrong haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Put her on a simple meat/2 veg diet a year back...


This is the 'diet' that the boxing trainer wants the OP's missus on. Are you sure that you're not a boxing trainer?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is the 'diet' that the boxing trainer wants the OP's missus on. Are you sure that you're not a boxing trainer?


PMSL.

no comment


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

So no boxing trainer

And no missus

Is there a dodgy batch of peds going about

Where the sides are inventing

Alternate online realitys as well as gyno.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

So, he own's his own boxing gym!


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Bulk1 said:


> So, he own's his own boxing gym!


Is that your garage ?

Unistrut for a rack good idea and cheap as chips


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

mrbritish said:


> Is that your garage ?
> 
> Unistrut for a rack good idea and cheap as chips


 Mine's not that posh.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Why?


Look out for a pm!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

huge monguss said:


> Dont see the problem if you trust her tbh


It's not her he was worried about.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> You got a point


Worse fake account ever....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Why?


You can't actually be this slow.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jesus dino..work it out for yourself!!!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Why?
> 
> edit: you do realise im just playing about... i thought you guys would have got it by now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Why?
> 
> edit: you do realise im just playing about... i thought you guys would have got it by now


why?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Say what again... why? lol


What?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Wtf happened in here? Can I have a summery please?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> The 6 worst words you want to hear from your Mrs.......you know you've done something wrong haha.


Or

"I'm pregnant, not sure its yours"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wtf happened in here? Can I have a summery please?


Guy started saying about his 'gf' having hanky panky with trainer

'Gf' then started an account to tell him how hench he was and how much she loves him

I called bullsh!t


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Or
> 
> "I'm pregnant, not sure its yours"


Thank f00k for that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wtf happened in here? Can I have a summery please?


Thread turned [email protected] as dinogoesrawr started trolling



dinogoesrawr said:


> Say what again... why? lol


Cant believe you negged me you bell.



R0BLET said:


> Or
> 
> "I'm pregnant, not sure its yours"


Could be mine???


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

I read up to 'So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke'...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CAMERA-HIDDEN-DIGITAL-SECURITY-CONTROL/sim/B004APOZ0M/2


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Christ on a bike... 18 pages in and I'm abit late..


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Haha not a f*cking chance mate. I'd probably be abit p!ssed about the fact that she agreed to it in the first place aswell. Why didnt she ask you to train her, or why doesn't she go to an gym? How is he supposed to train her in a pub lol?


in the store room were no ones looking lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Always amuses me when men talk about 'letting' their wives/girlfriends do something. Who the f**k put you in charge??!! :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Always amuses me when men talk about 'letting' their wives/girlfriends do something. Who the f**k put you in charge??!! :tongue:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Always amuses me when men talk about 'letting' their wives/girlfriends do something. Who the f**k put you in charge??!! :tongue:


When another man tries laying his scent on or around our women we must defend thei honour, when this happens don't question it you'll offend our male dominance ego, just know your are ours and we shall ddefend thee from all subtle and not so subtle markings off the male animal world


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Always amuses me when men talk about 'letting' their wives/girlfriends do something. Who the f**k put you in charge??!! :tongue:


We are men

We have always been in charge


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Always amuses me when men talk about 'letting' their wives/girlfriends do something. Who the f**k put you in charge??!! :tongue:




Don't hurt me please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sometimes l question real life, this is one of those times.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> When another man tries laying his scent on or around our women we must defend thei honour, when this happens don't question it you'll offend our male dominance ego, just know your are ours and we shall ddefend thee from all subtle and not so subtle markings off the male animal world


 :lol:

Nope I've done jealous and possessive, it wasn't much fun.

I'm perfectly capable of defending myself from unwanted advances of the male scent laying variety


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> We are men
> 
> We have always been in charge


Course you have :wink:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Cant believe you negged me you bell.


Ha I always call people a bell!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Negged by Dino ........ What do I win


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

SammyInnit said:


> View attachment 123733
> 
> 
> Don't hurt me please


I'm so tough and independent I only have to look at jars for them to open.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

this thread could of been so much more, disappointed in you guys :no:


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> I'm so tough and independent I only have to look at jars for them to open.


I don't doubt it; after I quoted @[email protected] I noticed this on her profile:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

SammyInnit said:


> I don't doubt it; after I quoted @[email protected] I noticed this on her profile:
> 
> View attachment 123735


Lol that was in response to a 'lovely' young man on here telling me to "get back to the kitchen where I belong" :lol:


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol that was in response to a 'lovely' young man on here telling me to "get back to the kitchen where I belong" :lol:


A man after my own heart!

I joke, I cook better than most women.

I'm not sexist really, I'll gladly let a woman do the washing up


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't believe I've been neg'd because some idiot thinks I've made a fake account pretending to be my girlfriend, lmao..


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Jesus dino..work it out for yourself!!!


I think it was worked out just before or after complaining to Katy, again and sending me an abusive pm so, like @Dux, no more replies or responses to that member.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes my mrs has 2 personal trainers in a size 4 and im near sure they are both nike:whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Negged by Dino ........ What do I win


That's nothing, I got a neg, an abusive pm and an official complaint, I win.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

tim19 said:


> Can't believe I've been neg'd because some idiot thinks I've made a fake account pretending to be my girlfriend, lmao..


Maybe should have been negged because your girlfriends a bit of a loon although if she's real I quite like it, but girls just don't talk like that! Guys pretending to be girls so though. I tried to neg you and missed so you got a rep, lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Maybe should have been negged because your girlfriends a bit of a loon although if she's real I quite like it, but girls just don't talk like that! Guys pretending to be girls so though. I tried to neg you and missed so you got a rep, lol


Lmao I did that once, felt well bad but got my neg in the end


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I think it was worked out just before or after complaining to Katy, again and sending me an abusive pm so, like @Dux, no more replies or responses to that member.


Yep, can't believe we're the ones that get the warnings when he's the blatant troll.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's nothing, I got a neg, an abusive pm and an official complaint, I win.


Show off


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Yep, can't believe we're the ones that get the warnings when he's the blatant troll.


hes a troll?

DINO goes RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

thought that was a really sensible non troll like name tbh


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Guy started saying about his 'gf' having hanky panky with trainer
> 
> 'Gf' then started an account to tell him how hench he was and how much she loves him
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> hes a troll?
> 
> DINO goes RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> thought that was a really sensible non troll like name tbh


You should tell that to the people who keep giving him diet and training advice


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> :whistling:


That's just standard I don't have to mention that EVERY time you're a funny fcker


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not read many replies but in my opinion I'd let her, I'd hate it but if she cheats she cheats, not allowing her to do what she wants isn't going to make her any less likely to cheat, only more-so


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Kimball said:


> That's nothing, I got a neg, an abusive pm and an official complaint, I win.


You're not doing it right he should be red by now! Sure the pm wasn't a proposition.



if the personal trainer looks like this then yes.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not read many replies but in my opinion I'd let her, I'd hate it but if she cheats she cheats, not allowing her to do what she wants isn't going to make her any less likely to cheat, only more-so


i think serious advice left the thread at page 2 lol

dis **** cray


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> im not being funny- but its clearly the guy with another account aka Hodgson.
> 
> Because
> 
> ...


TBF that is exaging quite a bit what she said. God forbid a girl should try and allay her partners worries about something she may be doing or a situation he is worried she may get into rather than calling him " a ****ing ****, you don't trust me" blah blah blah, lol

And it's pretty natural/common I would say for someone to feel like they need to make an effort with their appearance and get in shape if their partner is already doing so.

She sounded like a decent girl TBH, not one that thinks she has to act like a hard faced, mouthy [email protected] to be respected by her BF.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> You're not doing it right he should be red by now! Sure the pm wasn't a proposition.
> 
> View attachment 123751
> 
> ...


He was red! Somebodies rep'd him. Back in a mo.

Hmm, somebody with a lot of rep power too.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> That's nothing, I got a neg, an abusive pm and an official complaint, I win.


Me too...and LXM, wasn't surprised with Dino but was well disappointed with LXM. She went down in my estimation after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not read many replies but in my opinion I'd let her, I'd hate it but if she cheats she cheats, not allowing her to do what she wants isn't going to make her any less likely to cheat, only more-so


Again with the 'letting' and 'allowing'. It's 2013!! :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Again with the 'letting' and 'allowing'. It's 2013!! :lol:


Woman, get back in the kitchen!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Woman, get back in the kitchen!


I'm there! Do you want a sandwich?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

GF got a glimpse of the heading for this thread and just burst out laughing. Then she says to me...I take it the dude trains himself...why wouldn't he PT her?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Again with the 'letting' and 'allowing'. It's 2013!! :lol:


Aye, you're all for equality.

Until there's a spider in the bath or a strange noise downstairs at 3.15am on a stormy November's night.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Aye, you're all for equality.
> 
> Until there's a spider in the bath or a strange noise downstairs at 3.15am on a stormy November's night.


Lol I haven't lived with a man for over 10 years so I can handle a spider and strange noises.

I can even change a plug! mg:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I haven't lived with a man for over 10 years so I can handle a spider and strange noises.
> 
> I can even change a plug! mg:


Well if Charlie's away sometime I might be calling then, I can't deal with spiders!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Well if Charlie's away sometime I might be calling then, I can't deal with spiders!


No probs. Not much scares me............except frogs, I don't do frogs :no:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No probs. Not much scares me............except frogs, I don't do frogs :no:


That's the problem with France, the French.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No probs. Not much scares me............except frogs, I don't do frogs :no:


That's ok, we can trade, I love frogs, a rurally anything reptilian, I have a houseful! Hope I'm not giving anything away


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I haven't lived with a man for over 10 years so I can handle a spider and strange noises.
> 
> *I can even change a plug!* mg:


Assume you mean change a fuse :lol: Very rare the plug needs rewiring


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Jimboi said:


> Assume you mean change a fuse :lol: Very rare the plug needs rewiring


Lol ok yes that too :tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


I no issues with my missus having a personal trainer.

I'd have issues her shagging the boxing gym owner like yours


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Me too...and LXM, wasn't surprised with Dino but was well disappointed with LXM. *She* went down in my estimation after that.


Hahahahahahhaha :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Hahahahahahhaha :lol:


Nothing you can say or point out will change my mind Jon.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldnt have a problem with it. I feel i do a pretty decent job of keeping the mrs interested in me only.

That said, she wouldnt want to anyway out of respect.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Could have brought a whole new meaning to the term pub crawl.


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

If your girlfriend is fit and the personal trainer is me then yes, let her go for it :bounce:


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Despite all the jokes and stuff, it is a sign of disrespect if she had any common sense she wouldn't bother even asking you...


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


That's a red flag right there ... What the f.u.c.k. I would switch so hard bruv. Ur chick is telling u she's meeting a a bloke in a pub at 9am when ur at work lol. That's convenient isn't it .. That's. f.u.ck.d up ,mate


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

I would be. ...p.........I......S.........S.....E.....D. Hahahahahahahahaha. That's the most f.u.c.k.d up thing I have heard in a long time


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I'd let her have a trainer. Unless she's getting ready for a bikini show, then I don't mind prepping her for it, but to be honest, I rather keep my training separate from my girls.

Would rather have a trainer train my GF than me train her. I train clients, if I start training my GF then I end up getting in to 'work mode' and she will get upset with me if I am critical of her from a competition minded judgemental point of view.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Britbb said:


> Yeah I'd let her have a trainer. Unless she's getting ready for a bikini show, then I don't mind prepping her for it, but to be honest, I rather keep my training separate from my girls.
> 
> Would rather have a trainer train my GF than me train her. I train clients, if I start training my GF then I end up getting in to 'work mode' and she will get upset with me if I am critical of her from a competition minded judgemental point of view.


No problem with the trainer, but in the pub when he's at work? I don't think so


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Connor b said:


> I would switch so hard bruv


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Prodot said:


> No problem with the trainer, but in the pub when he's at work? I don't think so


Eh? What's this? I thought it was about letting your girlfriend have a personal trainer?

I'd rather my girlfriend trained with a personal trainer, than ask me for advice all the time. I'd end up just getting annoyed with her.

But the girls I date are usually either bikini girls/fitness model or know what they're doing in the gym anyway.

I see the bit about the pub. Hmmmm, well firstly I wouldn't let my girl do that because she'd be wasting her money plain and simple as you can only have a good workout in a gym.

Secondly it reflects on the personal trainer he is, if indeed he even is one! Basically some trainers might genuinely be touting for business and they will offer to train you at your workplace. Ok fair enough, you can't get a proper workout, but the trainer will do burpees, squats, shuttle runs, bollox like that and charge you for it. Won't change or sculpt someone's physique at all, but they are still providing a legitimate service. Albeit like a second hand car salesman.

OR... He just fancies her and is pretending to be a personal trainer so he can get close to her.

Ok, if it's the second one, then she will be able to tell there and then. Besides, if he's a legitimate trainer he will expect payment. So if he doesn't ask for payment or payment of 10 sessions in advance, then you know something is dodgy.

Either way, my girl wouldn't train in a pub, you can't have a proper workout in a pub! She doesn't even go to the pub.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Prodot said:


>


Hahahahahahahahaha. Mate his girl is basically tellin him she's meetin a bloke she just met when he's gona be at work .... That's taking the p..I...s....s...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Britbb said:


> But the girls I date are usually either bikini girls/fitness model or know what they're doing in the gym anyway.


Sureeeeeeee you do. That's why your posting on here @ 2 am and not getting face sat by one of them now.


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Prodot said:


> No problem with the trainer, but in the pub when he's at work? I don't think so


U don't ever let ur girl socialize with just her and one bloke If its with a mixed group of people then mayb that's alright but not ur chick and one guy..... There's no such thing as guys and girls being friends it's rubbish it don't exist


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

digitalis said:


> Sureeeeeeee you do. That's why your posting on here @ 2 am and not getting face sat by one of them now.


Lol. I can see you haven't been on here for very long.

So you don't know who I am.



But yeah, I'm actually a computer geek who's staying awake until 2.30 in the morning instead of banging my girl. That's me.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Britbb said:


> Lol. I can see you haven't been on here for very long.
> 
> So you don't know who I am.


I'm all ears (eyes).... I await with bated breath.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

digitalis said:


> I'm all ears (eyes).... I await with bated breath.


Don't wait, you'll wait for a long time. I'm a keyboard warrior really. I was lying. No hot girls for me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If I can be bothered I'll trawl through your past posts. I shall tell my 21 year old Nuts model concubine she will have to wait till' later to give me that rim job.

EDIT - just saw some photo's. Fairplay you're no stranger to the ol' gym!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

digitalis said:


> If I can be bothered I'll trawl through your past posts. I shall tell my 21 year old Nuts model concubine she will have to wait till' later to give me that rim job.
> 
> EDIT - just saw some photo's. Fairplay you're no stranger to the ol' gym!


Lovin the edit. Lol 

Sometimes, you don't always chat to a wannabe on the internet. Most the time you do (like 99.9% of the time), but sometimes people do tell the truth 

Close, but not a nuts model. Page 3. Slightly higher quality than nuts, but yeah she's been in nuts as well. Although I stopped reading that **** about 10 years back.

She's in bed at her place right now, up early tomo for her day job. I'm staying up looking at 'things' on my computer and doing cardio later on.

This is what happens when you're a bodybuilder...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Again with the 'letting' and 'allowing'. It's 2013!! :lol:


FFS who put Internet access in your kitchen??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

All jokes aside I'm sure you have nowt to worry about.

in my relationship if someone tries it on with her she is very aggressive and just shows pictures of me lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MutantX said:


> FFS who put Internet access in your kitchen??


My boyfriend did so that he can see me through the webcam and make sure I'm not going out talking to other men


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Connor b said:


> U don't ever let ur girl socialize with just her and one bloke If its with a mixed group of people then mayb that's alright but not ur chick and one guy..... There's no such thing as guys and girls being friends it's rubbish it don't exist


Connor when you grow up I'm sure you'll realise that's a load of rubbish.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Connor b said:


> U don't ever let ur girl socialize with just her and one bloke If its with a mixed group of people then mayb that's alright but not ur chick and one guy..... There's no such thing as guys and girls being friends it's rubbish it don't exist


And this is from your vast experience of being a virgin without a girlfriend presumably? Utter bollox, of course it does.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Lets pretend for a minute the OP's girlfriend who is scared to stand by his henchness, is real.

Why would you show her the replies on here?

What happens in the future when you have an issue?

"Timmy shall we have children?"

"We'll darling I'm just not sure, let me start a thread on UK-M and ask? We could even introduce a poll!"

This isn't the Truman show treacle and you ain't Jim Carey.

As for would you 'let' you girlfriend have a personal trainer?!

Have you had her microchipped you over-powering oddball? She can do what she wants!

That's if she exists... Which quite frankly, I disbelieve anyway


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> "Timmy shall we have children?"
> 
> "We'll darling I'm just not sure, let me start a thread on UK-M and ask? We could even introduce a poll!"


nearly pee'd myself lol.

reps!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Kimball said:


> He was red! Somebodies rep'd him. Back in a mo.
> 
> Hmm, somebody with a lot of rep power too.


He must have pm'd an offer to someone.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> Lets pretend for a minute the OP's girlfriend who is scared to stand by his henchness, is real.
> 
> Why would you show her the replies on here?
> 
> ...


Awesome.!.!.! Lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Negged by Dino ........ What do I win


A personal traing session by a 50 year old boxing dude in a pub


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

What if it was the other way around ???


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I dislike the use of the word "let" because she is her own person and you're not her master.

That said it sounds a like dubious perhaps...

Have you tried talking to her and offering her the alternative of you training her?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

OP's (ex) missus is 3 months pregnant now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> OP's (ex) missus is 3 months pregnant now


I know I was asking what if it was the other way around

What if the bloke came home and said his new pt is a woman


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I know I was asking what if it was the other way around
> 
> What if the bloke came home and said his new pt is a woman


Thats acceptable


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I know I was asking what if it was the other way around
> 
> What if the bloke came home and said his new pt is a woman


Well that wouldn't be a problem would it, because men are serious about working out and have no interest in fluttering our eyelids at our PT


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> Well that wouldn't be a problem would it, because men are serious about working out and have no interest in fluttering our eyelids at our PT


No just flutter your trouser zip


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's just a sign of no trust...wots wrong with ya'll ...if someone gonna be unfaithful they do it any time any where and with anyone.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's just a sign of no trust...wots wrong with ya'll ...if someone gonna be unfaithful they do it any time any where and with anyone.


You'd understand a little better if you was in the pr


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It's just a sign of no trust...wots wrong with ya'll ...if someone gonna be unfaithful they do it any time any where and with anyone.


Are you silver yet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> It's just a sign of no trust...wots wrong with ya'll ...if someone gonna be unfaithful they do it any time any where and with anyone.


Well it wont be happenin with a PT will it?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Well it wont be happenin with a PT will it?


Why not


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Nice thread bump


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Why not


Because I said no!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Because I said no!


Tell him that then ill inbox you the number


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Tell him that then ill inbox you the number


No problem would you like me to offer my services as a PT for his Mrs while I'm at it?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> No problem would you like me to offer my services as a PT for his Mrs while I'm at it?


I'm his mrs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm his mrs


Who's mrs? I'm baffed


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

The mrs of the bloke who thinks its okay to have a female pt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> The mrs of the bloke who thinks its okay to have a female pt


Oh him! He must think your not much of a catch to allow that


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Id be all for it if it kept her out the house an extra few hours so i could catch up on pornhub


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Oh him! He must think your not much of a catch to allow that


  probably


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> probably


You're not supposed to agree

Put it this way, insecurities aside. Any man thats is that is ok with a next man bein up close and personal with his woman while shes gettin sweaty in her tight sh!t, bendin over and bein touched so the PT can ensure correct form is missin something or jus dont fancy you no more


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> You're not supposed to agree
> 
> Put it this way, insecurities aside. Any man thats is that is ok with a next man bein up close and personal with his woman while shes gettin sweaty in her tight sh!t, bendin over and bein touched so the PT can ensure correct form is missin something or jus dont fancy you no more


No I have a female pt

He's the one with a "new female one"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No I have a female pt
> 
> He's the one with a "new female one"


Oh... in that case disregard my last few post.

Dont worry he's just trainin


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

No definitely not he's only prob got one thing on his mind lol ha. finish work early and spring a surprise visit on them now and again and if you suspect anything going on land a right hook on him and see how good of a boxer he is.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Jonezy76 said:


> No definitely not he's only prob got one thing on his mind lol ha. finish work early and spring a surprise visit on them now and again and if you suspect anything going on land a right hook on him and see how good of a boxer he is.


See this is my argument

I actually feel rather ill!!!

I can't land a surprise visit its miles away and I don't drive


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> See this is my argument
> 
> I actually feel rather ill!!!
> 
> I can't land a surprise visit its miles away and I don't drive


Smell his penis when he comes home


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> See this is my argument
> 
> I actually feel rather ill!!!
> 
> I can't land a surprise visit its miles away and I don't drive


ah chick sure u not just being insecure?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Smell his penis when he comes home


Lol no  am being serious


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> ah chick sure u not just being insecure?


Hi chick read my pr thread


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He has probably fantasised about her gash in his face when spotting him on bench lol but the chances are she is professional and has probably got her pick of a load of men if she's in decent enough nick to train ppl. She probably doesn't want someone else's man let alone a client.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol no  am being serious


Is he willin to give u any info on the chick or told you why he chose her over dudes

If not he's cheatin


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

My lady can have one if she wants lets face it their all skinny runts anyway bring it on lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Childish.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tell him you have got a new male pt and tell him hes fit as fcuk rippling muscles and you think he's fit .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> You'd understand a little better if you was in the pr


What's pr??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What's pr??


Oh I get ya durrrr!! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Are you silver yet


Yes I'm all shiney and silver why??


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> Tell him you have got a new male pt and tell him hes fit as fcuk rippling muscles and you think he's fit .


You PTing her?


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

stop been insecure and let the woman do what she wants

your not muslim are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mish said:


> You PTing her?


Well actually im suddenly a PT


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Smell his penis when he comes home


Lol.....bredaaaaaa!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm all shiney and silver why??


Apply for the powder room


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.....bredaaaaaa!


Was only tryin to help


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

bailey-bose said:


> stop been insecure and let the woman do what she wants
> 
> your not muslim are you?


That isn't part of this conversation


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Well actually im suddenly a PT


See I was offered a male pt and turned it down to keep things nice and fair


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hi chick read my pr thread


Well I'm guessing but...really?? If u haven't seen her then don't assume just coz pt she all that...the ones in my gym don't train and are skinny biatches...don't get wound up over it Hun


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> How is he supposed to train her in a pub lol?


pool table?

i would like the situation but she might think your taking too much control?


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just tell her your not happy and you would rather her go to a gym where there is other woman to and she should respect how you feel.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Apply for the powder room


Well I will but don't know if I can handle makeup, handbags and shoes chat!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

he's doing it to wind you up and he's getting result he wants

to be honest he sounds like a bit of a sad dick

but do you think he actually does have a male trainer and is just saying that cause its so easy to get a reaction out of you?

I don't think you have anything to worry about

its not the ones they talk about you should worry about its the ones they don't talk about lmao that are the ones to concern over

stop stressin he's just winding u up


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well I will but don't know if I can handle makeup, handbags and shoes chat!


lmao haven't seen any convos on those subjects lols


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Share a little more with us @mrssalvatore we may be able to shed some light on the mr salvatore situation lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Share a little more with us @mrssalvatore we may be able to shed some light on the mr salvatore situation lol


No no more now !!

Mr salvatore is in vampire Diarys and not even real


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jonezy76 said:


> Just tell her your not happy and you would rather her go to a gym where there is other woman to and she should respect how you feel.


Mrssalvatore is the she, her fella has the female PT


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> No I have a female pt
> 
> He's the one with a "new female one"












Nothing at all to worry about


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> Nothing at all to worry about


See now from a female perspective.....that top and them bottoms being a diff colour would bug the hell outta me!! Sloppy shopper if u ask me!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> See now from a female perspective.....that top and them bottoms being a diff colour would bug the hell outta me!! Sloppy shopper if u ask me!!


See now from a male point of view, especially mine, i hadnt noticed!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The way I see it is, so long as the partner can be tracked on their phone, the relationship is stable, you know their every step....and when they're feeling hungry and decide to come home one can have their tea on the table just in time. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

lukeee said:


> See now from a male point of view, especially mine, i hadnt noticed!


Lol...and I guessed u wouldn't


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...and I guessed u wouldn't


Nope, i was far to busy checking out her i mean the equipment!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The way I see it is, so long as the partner can be tracked on their phone, the relationship is stable, you know their every step....and when they're feeling hungry and decide to come home one can have their tea on the table just in time. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't want a PT of the opposite sex because I'm going to look even more hideous once I'm beetroot, grunting and sweating like a beast whilst working out so I really don't want a bloke so close he can smell me  whilst checking out my wobbly bits.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want a PT of the opposite sex because I'm going to look even more hideous once I'm beetroot, grunting and sweating like a beast whilst working out so I really don't want a bloke so close he can smell me
> View attachment 136281
> whilst checking out my wobbly bits.


^^^


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just trust her mate she loves you and wants to look good for you but if things get suspicious and it doesn't work out go

And bum her best mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> I know I was asking what if it was the other way around
> 
> What if the bloke came home and said his new pt is a woman


When I first got back into the gym 5 years ago I had a woman PT that looked like Angelina Jolie, knew everything a guy PT would have known plus she was fit as fvck.

I enjoyed those sessions.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

This has to be about trust.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Jonezy76 said:


> Just tell her your not happy and you would rather her go to a gym where there is other woman to and she should respect how you feel.





Jonezy76 said:


> Just trust her mate she loves you and wants to look good for you but if things get suspicious and it doesn't work out go
> 
> And bum her best mate


Do you hear voices?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> When I first got back into the gym 5 years ago I had a woman PT that looked like Angelina Jolie, knew everything a guy PT would have known plus she was fit as fvck.
> 
> I enjoyed those sessions.


Not helpful  !


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Two issues here for me. The first, around whether she might cheat or not is a no-brainer. You either trust her or you don't. If you don't trust her why are you in a relationship with her.
> 
> The second, and bigger issue, is to do with her personal safety and making good decisions. It sounds like she barely knows this guy or anything about him. So why is she agreeing to be in a situation with him which at worst could be dangerous and at best could be awkward to get out of if she decides she doesn't like it.
> 
> If she wants some personal training fair enough but I'd get her to go and find a legit provider on her terms and not some random that wandered into her place of work.


100% this


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its all about do you trust her. Also does she trust him?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tbh, if it was me.. I'd probably give myself the hump over it for a few days but at the end of the day i trust her so wouldn't say anything...

All I'm saying though.. If he'd have gone to her and said "babe I met a girl in the pub yesterday got chatting and she's gonna pick me up to give me some one on one training"...... She and any other girl would go absolutely spastic and have none of it!!!!!! End of!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

tim19 said:


> So, my girlfriend works in a pub, she got talking to a bloke who came in who has his own boxing gym, she mentioned she wanted to start going to a gym but wanted a personal trainer, so now they've agreed to do it on Thursday, he's coming to the pub to do it, so he's not even really a personal trainer just someone who has a boxing gym and is coming to the pub at 9am (while I'm at work) to be her 'personal trainer', how would you guys feel if it was your missis? Not sure if I like the idea..


Give Her a chance, and if She lets you down, you can always get yourself a S18 GBH for belting the PT.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

MiXiN said:


> Give Her a chance, and if She lets you down, you can always get yourself a S18 GBH for belting the PT.


On a side note why have you got a picture of Dale Cregan as you avatar?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Like everything....it is person specific.....I know plenty of birds who solely want a male pt because they have a reputation for shagging clients and they want to be that shagged client. .....I guess many really want just training but cant find a female pt (pmsl....cause tbey are soooo scarce)


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> stop been insecure and let the woman do what she wants
> 
> your not muslim are you?


what a very odd question.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Do what I tend to do.

"Talk" to him calmly, then put "The Fear in God" in him without actually threatening him, and remember to smile a lot.

I find this works a treat in 9/10 of everyday life situations


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

dannytsg said:


> On a side note why have you got a picture of Dale Cregan as you avatar?


i know kind of weird that one isnt it


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

casebian said:


> i know kind of weird that one isnt it


Not my kind of role model but each to their own.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

dannytsg said:


> Not my kind of role model but each to their own.


How it's allowed on here, just strange. :confused1:

Reported.


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Talaria said:


> How it's allowed on here, just strange. :confused1:
> 
> Reported.


It's not just that. It is the anniversary of the death of the 2 female police officers the coward killed. Like I said not my kind of role model but each to their own.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> Do what I tend to do.
> 
> "Talk" to him calmly, then put "The Fear in God" in him without actually threatening him, and remember to smile a lot.
> 
> I find this works a treat in 9/10 of everyday life situations


No I can't do that


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

mrssalvatore said:


> No I can't do that


Of course you can.

x


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> Of course you can.
> 
> x


No I can't , am only little !! And he's huge.

X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Picsornohugefella lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Picsornohugefella lol


Justified

If he is huge it begs the question what does he need a PT for?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Justified
> 
> If he is huge it begs the question what does he need a PT for?





Fatstuff said:


> Picsornohugefella lol


It's no matters any more ......!! Ama gonna get a ear bashing lol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

No problem. In fact i want one myself. There is a personal trainer at my gym and she can personally train me any day of the week. And i mean PERSONALLY train.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's no matters any more ......!! Ama gonna get a ear bashing lol


You sound rather timid.

Cuss his ass out and dont cook him any dinner. That'll throw him off and shake the relationship up a little bit


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> No problem. In fact i want one myself. There is a personal trainer at my gym and she can personally train me any day of the week. And i mean PERSONALLY train.


This doesn't help it makes it worse


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> You sound rather timid.
> 
> Cuss his ass out and dont cook him any dinner. That'll throw him off and shake the relationship up a little bit


Lol that's a good idea!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fletch68 said:


> No problem. In fact i want one myself. There is a personal trainer at my gym and she can personally train me any day of the week. And i mean PERSONALLY train.


Are you a bit inexperienced then?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Are you a bit inexperienced then?


 :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dannytsg said:


> On a side note why have you got a picture of Dale Cregan as you avatar?


It's his new cell 'wife'.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Can anyone some up this thread in a few bullet points for any late comers?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

braxbro said:


> Can anyone some up this thread in a few bullet points for any late comers?


Would you let your girlfriend have a male personal trainer?

No


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda is such a typical Black man. So angry. lol. No ****. :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Breda is such a typical Black man. So angry. lol. No ****. :whistling:


Its genetic Mr Rock you should know bein a black yourself


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

The Nigerian brother next to me is the complete opposite, wouldn't say boo to a goose. Never seen him angry in nearly 2 years.

Those weren't quite the "cliffs" I was looking for though....


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I aint no Black Mo Fo. I'm pure cappuccino !!!! Long time no speak Breda. and all blacks are aggressive Braxbro. It was proven in a lab and on a thread on here a long time back. lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> I aint no Black Mo Fo. I'm pure cappuccino !!!! Long time no speak Breda. and all blacks are aggressive Braxbro. It was proven in a lab and on a thread on here a long time back. lol


So you're black just slightly creamy lol its been a while my man where you been?

I dont think braxbro was around when the genetic link between blacks and anger was proven but its only a matter of time before his nigerian friend has a moment


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha. Im cool just been out the picture the last 6 months. Away in the states working n stuff. Plus i aint done any real weights for about 12 months. Looking to get back in very soon. Got a holiday in thailand coming up. lol. Looking good in your Avi mate. No ****?!?!? :whistling:  Is Milky still cutting around the site like a Billy no mates ????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Ha ha ha ha. Im cool just been out the picture the last 6 months. Away in the states working n stuff. Plus i aint done any real weights for about 12 months. Looking to get back in very soon. Got a holiday in thailand coming up. lol. Looking good in your Avi mate. No ****?!?!? :whistling: Is Milky still cutting around the site like a Billy no mates ????


Lookin like you've lifted in the last week in your avi man... lookin good yourself No ****! Dont worry I'll pay up I know that's your patented sayin lol

Yea Milky still aint got no mates but he's a trainin guru these days so he's gettin paid to bull sh!t ppl on the site


----------

